# Lumb zubereiten?



## wasser-ralf (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo an alle!

Habe die letzte Zeit in Norwegen einige gute Lumb-Fänge gehabt, deren Filets nun im Tiefkühlfach auf ihre Verwertung warten. 
Das Problem – ihr Fleisch ist vor allem nach dem braten, gemessen an Dorsch und Leng ungewöhnlich fest, manchmal sogar fast zäh. Mache ich was falsch? Habe schon vergeblich nach passenden Rezepten und Zubereitungsarten gesucht.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Zubereitung von Lumb und kann mir vielleicht Tips oder gar Rezepte geben?
Danke bereits im Voraus und Gruß 

wasser-ralf


----------



## antonio (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lumb zubereiten?*

vielleicht hast du ihn totgebraten?
dieses phänomen kenn ich eigentlich nicht.

antonio


----------



## wasser-ralf (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lumb zubereiten?*

Nee, der war schon beim filetieren tot - 
aber Spaß bei seite, wir bereiten ihn nicht anders zu, wie Dorsch oder Leng - nur des Resultat ist einfach ein (auffällig) anderes. Vielleicht liegt es ja auch an der Fanggegend oder -zeit?


----------



## Franky (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lumb zubereiten?*

Moin... Im Vergleich zu den beiden genannten Vertretern ist der Lumb tatsächlich fester und ein wenig "kerniger". Daher eignet er sich unter anderem auch exzellent für "Medaillons"! Aber "fast zäh" würde ich definitiv nicht sagen können. Zu lange und zu heiss gegart, würde ich auch sagen!
Was meiner Erfahrung nach immer gut gelungen ist, war Lumb in Alufolie auf dem Grill/im Backofen:
- Fisch mit Pfeffer und Salz auf der Folie würzen
- "Gemüse" (Paprika, (Gemüse)Zwiebeln, Frühlingszwiebeln, whatever) und ein Stück Butter drauf
- ein paar frische Kräuter (Thymian, Salbei, ggf. Zitronengras) rein
- zutüdeln und ca. 20 Minuten bei schwacher Hitze garen


----------



## wasser-ralf (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lumb zubereiten?*

Ja - zäh ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben. Es ist vor allem der Vergleich zu Dorsch und Leng. Denke mir nur, daß eine etwas andere Zubereitung möglicher weise besser wäre.
@ Franky, danke für Deine Tips.


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lumb zubereiten?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2474289&postcount=436
ansonsten nutze ich lumb zum räuchern ( kleinere exemplare), als frikadellengrundlage, in der fischsuppe ( da das feste fleisch ja nicht so schnell auseinanderfällt) und in sticks geschnitten, zusammen mit lauchstreifen mit speck oder schinken umwickelt und dann gegrillt.


----------



## 6346sylvia (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lumb zubereiten?*

Hallo wasser-ralf,

mir ging es genau wie Dir, nachdem ich meinen ersten Lumb gebraten hatte.
Ich mach jetzt folgendes:
Lumb in Streifen (Geschnetzeltes) schneiden, in Olivenöl kurz schön heiß anbraten, dann Gemüse dazu, welches sehr kurze Garzeiten hat wie Zucchini, Paprika, Frühlingszwiebeln... Deiner Fantasie sind dort keine Grenzen gesetzt, genau wie beim würzen. Salz, Pfeffer und dann Kräuter nach Geschmack. Noch kurz weiterdünsten, bis das Gemüse bißfest ist und dann auf Kräuter-/Butterreis sevieren. Lecker.
Wenn Du Soßenfan bist, zum Schluß etwas Gemüsebrühe angießen und abbinden. 
Probier mal, vielleicht gefällt Dir das Rezept, zumal es sehr wandelbar ist.

Hallo Dirk, das mit den Sticks probiere ich das nächste Mal. Wird aber Oktober, hab keinen mehr eingefroren.

LG Sylvia


----------



## wasser-ralf (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lumb zubereiten?*

Hallo 6346sylvia,

klingt richtig lecker, werde ich auf jeden fall probieren.
Danke vorerst an alle. Ist für mich auf jeden fall eine Bereicherung.


----------



## Heuxs (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lumb zubereiten?*

War immer froh,dass nicht zuviele Lumbs an die Angel gingen......aber jetzt bin ich auf den Geschmack gekommen.....und zwar Lumb in die Fischsuppe geben! Da ist sein festes Fleisch gut.
Lumb gebraten ist dagegen nicht der Hit.


----------



## stan von eden (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lumb zubereiten?*

der brosme brosme wird gern als molva molva ausgegeben bei einigen fischhändlern hier, auch wenn man es nicht so recht glauben möchte... der leng des kleinen mannes kommt darauf, wenn man gezielt anspricht. 
man muss schon sehr darauf achten, wie man ihn gart, man kann ihn durchaus gut braten oder dünsten, nur sollte man nicht über den glasiegen wert der temperatur gehen, daher kurz und mit mässiger hitze... oder du verpackst ihn mal in nen mantel, der das fleisch schützt wie bei saltimbocca, bierteig und dann gebraten oder wie bei pannfisch in ner eier-gewürzkruste mit gemahlenen trockengewürzen, wie peffer, koriander, fenchelsaat, selleriesaat oder auch sesam... in folie gegart wird er gedünstet, die feuchtigkeit bleibt erhalten! probiers mal mit pergament oder backpapier, es bleibt noch saftiger, da die wärmeleitkraft der alufolie flüssigkeit verschwinden lässt, pergament blässt sich im rohr auf(tacker es zu )... in suppe nur als einlage verwenden, und vorm anrichten dazu geben, dann bleibt es weich und glasig...

gruss andi


----------

